# Hello



## harvard_nut (May 21, 2006)

Hello all. I am a new member here. As you can see by my handle I am a bit of a Harvard fanatic. I live in Tillsonburg Ontario Canada which is home to the Canadian Harvard Association and as well I live close to the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum which also has one of the few flying Lancasters in the world. I love the lancasters also. 
http://www.harvards.com/
http://www.warplane.com/

Enjoy the links guys and I will try to post often as well as upload some pics I have of some of the planes from my collection. Now as far as I know there are only two flying LANCS in the world unless someone else knows of any other I am just curious.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 21, 2006)

harvard_nut said:


> Now as far as I know there are only two flying LANCS in the world unless someone else knows of any other I am just curious.


Nope, there's only the two. Welcome. 
Another member of our little band here lives close to those museums too. pbfoot is in Niagara, and gets to see the Ed Russell and Warplane Heritage collections quite often, including the flying Lanc.

That now makes _two_ of you guys that I hate.


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2006)

Hallo Harvard_nut !!!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Havard_nut.


----------



## Wildcat (May 21, 2006)

Welcome mate!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

Well, since everyone is welcoming u here....

Piss off......


----------



## Wildcat (May 21, 2006)

LMAO!!


----------



## pbfoot (May 21, 2006)

Well since your nearby the Russell group airshow is on the 10/11 june with the lanc some of the harvards B17? Lysander? mustangs Dauntless http://therussellgroupairshow.com/ a small but unique group of aircraft


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2006)

Skimmey, how could you talk about lancs like that and other members without introducing me


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2006)

Easy. 

I forgot.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

Anyone else notice the guy posted once and thats it??? I hate it when newbs come in, say hello, we all welcome them, and they never come back.....

From now on, Im abusing all the newbies.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 23, 2006)

LOL


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 23, 2006)

bu...but he loves the lancaster


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

Guess u'll have to go back to the sheep pen, or beg and plead with Cripps to come back lol.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 23, 2006)

actually me and cripps talk quite a bit online as it is, we're quite good mates really...........


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

And whats her excuse then for not being around here then??? She dont like us no more???

<sniff sniff>


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 23, 2006)

Well, that or she was finding me too hard to resist. 
God knows _I_ do.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2006)

she's always pretty busy really, she's starting out a new job i think and she's never on 'til quite late so doesn't have much time for you guys  she does ask after you guys sometimes though............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

AWWWWW isnt that sweet!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 26, 2006)

I can hear it now, "Is Les still being an ignorant as*hole??"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 27, 2006)

no she's always rather keen on finding out how med's doing though.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2006)

What is med up to anyhow, have not heard from him in a while.


----------

